
Cultural Etiquette Around the World - ussrlongbow
http://www.ediplomat.com/np/cultural_etiquette/cultural_etiquette.htm
======
exidy
The section on Australia is not bad although seems a little dated. But thumbs
up is not a rude gesture and "i'm stuffed" means either worn out or full,
depending on context. Definitely not pregnant.

------
baud147258
The French section feels a little outdated, I'd say we're closer to American
norms, even if most of it still ring true.

